# Gigabyte GV-RX16P256DE-RH x1600pro problems



## Bob The Fish (May 2, 2006)

I recently picked up a GV-RX16P256DE-RH and it says there are 12 pipelines on there website and in the manual. But ATI Tool 0.25 beta 14 states only 4 active pipelines and does not give out temp info. I dont know whats rong. any ideas? 


http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/VGA/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2212


----------

